# Copd



## goodcoder (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi everybody i need some clrification regarding ICD-9 cm selection COPD and emphysema please . Thanks


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 15, 2008)

*copd*

Not sure what your looking for, but in ICD-9 the exclusions under COPD says: Note: This code is not to be used with any code from categories 491-493. 

The reasoning is that COPD is a combination of bronchitis and emphysema, so any of these codes, including either one, would not be coded in addition to COPD. 

Is this what your looking for? Anyone else?


----------



## RGALVEZ (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree. Wasn't sure what she was asking. But, because she said COPD & emphysema in the "same" sentence, I would go with 496.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 16, 2008)

COPD is a NEC code that should only be used until the cause is identified. If the patient has been diagnosed with emphysema that is what should be used. It states in ICD-9 that 496


Excludes    chronic obstructive lung disease [COPD] specified (as) (with): 

     allergic alveolitis (495.0-495.9) 

     asthma (493.20-493.22) 

     bronchiectasis (494.0-494.1) 

     bronchitis (491.20-491.22) 

     with emphysema (491.20-491.22) 

     decompensated (491.21) 

     emphysema (492.0-492.8) 


 Laura, CPC


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I concur with Katmryn78.

Would code the Emphysema only.

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------

